# What Do You Program



## Quadrescence (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello I Am a Programmer and I Am interested what* All of Your Favorite Languages are*!

*ALSO* what programs do you like to write (for example games)


----------



## Quadrescence (Dec 30, 2010)

My favorite is probably C because it is a very small, and super efficient/fast language!


----------



## joey (Dec 30, 2010)

Ruby.

 Delta


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 30, 2010)

batch lol


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 30, 2010)

Java/Python.
Various small scripts to help get work done.


----------



## Quadrescence (Dec 30, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> batch lol


 do you mean the Windows Batch programming language? I believe they have a very new interesting one called POWERSHELL but i never used it imho...


----------



## keemy (Dec 30, 2010)

inb4 I use butterflies.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

I program the TV.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 30, 2010)

MatLab.

Wait, is that a programming language? I just vaguely understand some of it because my university made me =/


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2010)

.NET (C#, VB)


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 30, 2010)

Javascript, PHP, HTML
Because I make webpages, blogskins and a few more.. malicious things <.<


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 30, 2010)

C#/Java
I don't program anything except lab sheets right now :/


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

HTML, Javascript, CSS, and C.

What our teacher taught us here. Actually, I forgot most of them. 

A little story:

Our teacher gave us a test last year: make (in C) the Fibonacci Sequence. He told us it was so easy, and he said that someone in another section did it in 8 minutes. I rushed the program, passed it without testing, and it was correct. I did that in 2 minutes. (Actually, I almost forgot how to code in C nowadays.)


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 30, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;509158 said:


> Our teacher gave us a test last year: make (in C) the Fibonacci Sequence. He told us it was so easy, and he said that someone in another section did it in 8 minutes. I rushed the program, passed it without testing, and it was correct. I did that in 2 minutes. (Actually, I almost forgot how to code in C nowadays.)


 
I hope you didn't use recursion


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> I hope you didn't use recursion


 
I'm not sure if I used recursion. The only thing I remember is I used arrays.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 30, 2010)

Java and C... I should learn C++


----------



## BigSams (Dec 30, 2010)

Turing for contests because no messy forms, just straight up code. Usually contests like CCC doesn't need form and don't enter invalid input, so Turing is easiest and quickest.
VB6 for game programming because nice forms can be setup. Not enough inbuilt function though.
But it's not like I had a choice with either; had to learn Turing in gr10, VB6 in gr11. I think we're doing Java next semester when I have gr12.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not sure, somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't C++ just C except it supports object oriented programming?


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 30, 2010)

I like C# with vistual studio .net.
Because I click on some buttons and it makes a program.


----------



## cisco (Dec 30, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'm not sure, somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't C++ just C except it supports object oriented programming?


 
Yes, and a plane is just like a car except it can fly.

I do mainly Java and ruby, but know a lot of others (C, C++, VB.NET, C#.NET, Javascript, a bit of perl, ...)


----------



## joey (Dec 30, 2010)

I like how people put HTML as a programming language... just sayin'


----------



## Kaktus (Dec 30, 2010)

C++


----------



## Quadrescence (Dec 30, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> MatLab.
> 
> Wait, is that a programming language? I just vaguely understand some of it because my university made me =/


 
Well, it's a piece of software, but it's also a programming language.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 30, 2010)

Java....for robotics....not much else.


----------



## Quadrescence (Dec 30, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'm not sure, somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't C++ just C except it supports object oriented programming?


 
No, that is entirely FALSE. C++ is not a strict superset of C. It does not follow the same semantics as C. It is roughly compatible with C, but it's diverged too far.


----------



## Kynit (Dec 30, 2010)

Java and a bit of C++. I definitely prefer Java; C++ is just all over my head, and I'm not sure why. Right now I'm mainly self-taught.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 30, 2010)

Mathematica.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 30, 2010)

cisco said:


> Yes, and a plane is just like a car except it can fly.
> 
> I do mainly Java and ruby, but know a lot of others (C, C++, VB.NET, C#.NET, Javascript, a bit of perl, ...)



I'm unsure why you felt the need to be sarcastic here?



Quadrescence said:


> No, that is entirely FALSE. C++ is not a strict superset of C. It does not follow the same semantics as C. It is roughly compatible with C, but it's diverged too far.



Thank you, that's the answer I was looking for.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 30, 2010)

C++, VB, I started to learn Java but got thrown out of school (they said to me "school decided you shouldn't continue in here so.."), so long time no practice.


----------



## cisco (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry I didn't mean to be sarcastic, I only tried to emphasize on the fact that they're pretty different despite having a lot of things in common and looking similar in some ways.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2010)

A bit of C++, HTML, CSS, some JS, little Ruby.


----------



## PowerCuber (Dec 30, 2010)

I program calculators a lot...


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 30, 2010)

Back in the days... (Turbo) Pascal

EDIT, no wait: *BASIC* was da max!!!

During lunch break we would go into the department store's (V&D for the Dutch cubers) computer department and program als the Commordore and MSX computers to display text or moving line patterns.

There also was some COBOL somewhere...


----------



## moogra (Dec 30, 2010)

I mainly use Java, but I've know C/C++. I know A BIT of C#, mainly the parts where Java and C# are the same. I know very basic bash though, since I was required to learn some of it at school... I also used to do a lot of TI-BASIC (calculator programming).

I program to do some tedious file reading and stuff, or general tedious stuff. On the calculator I used to program formulas, text-based games, etc.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 30, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Back in the days... (Turbo) Pascal


Man, I was burning my head off trying to remember this name, glad you posted.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 30, 2010)

TiLiMayor said:


> Man, I was burning my head off trying to remember this name, glad you posted.



I remembered pascal but for the turbo and BASIC I must admit that I had to borrow some CPU time from Google ;-)


----------



## Quadrescence (Dec 30, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Mathematica.


 take that back or i will ban you



Cubenovice said:


> Back in the days... (Turbo) Pascal
> 
> EDIT, no wait: *BASIC* was da max!!!
> 
> ...



You might consider playing with FreePascal or FreeBASIC. FreePascal is an especially good compiler.


----------



## einstein00 (Dec 30, 2010)

Java (you gotta know it for the AP test), C, C++, Ti-84 calculator language (lolz)


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 30, 2010)

SAS (Statistical Analysis System). I used it for my statistics courses and to write the thesis we do after 3 years in uni.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 30, 2010)

HTML, CSS, Javascript, some PHP/SQL. Also took Java course in HS.


----------



## radmin (Dec 30, 2010)

C# server side 
Javascript + jQuery client side
I use HTML/CSS too but I don't count those.


----------



## cyoubx (Dec 30, 2010)

Java
C++
VB
TiBasic


----------



## BigSams (Dec 30, 2010)

TiLiMayor said:


> C++, VB, I started to learn Java but got thrown out of school (they said to me "school decided you shouldn't continue in here so.."), so long time no practice.


 
What on earth did you do?!


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 30, 2010)

Mindstoms NXT for Robotics (learned 5 grade)
Scratch for fun (learned 5 or 6 grade)
HTML for fun (learned 6 grade)
a little JS for fun (learned 6 grade)
TI-83+ for fun (learned 7 grade)
C++ for fun (learned 8 grade)
VB in school for class (learned 8 grade)
RobotC for Robotics (learned 8 grade)

Almost all of it was for fun or robotics because there is only one programming class for 8th graders at my middle school.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 31, 2010)

Mostly C++, but I also know PHP, Perl and Java (and some Ada, but I've forgotten most of it).

I mostly create virtualization function for a hypervisor, but I plan on doing more home projects soon (and perhaps I can do more stuff for CubingUSA).


----------



## TimMc (Dec 31, 2010)

Any.

Tim.


----------



## Owen (Dec 31, 2010)

I fail so hard at programming, that it's embarrassing, but I can (sort of) program in Ruby and C#. I'm learning Java, and I know HTML, but I guess that's a "markup language", more than a programming language.

And of course Scratch, but I don't think that really counts. It's fun though.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Dec 31, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> .NET (C#, VB)


This, minus VB, plus F#. I was used to code in Java a few years ago and am still pretty fluently speaking it, though. I also like playing around with html5 recently, is it considered a programming language as well? I'd rather say its a scripting language...


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 31, 2010)

m68k


----------



## da25centz (Dec 31, 2010)

java, VB, some html


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ye old Basic on a tandy CoCo 2 i picked up at a garage sale last year.


----------



## Michiel van der Blonk (Jan 7, 2011)

JavaScript is my favorite, and then PHP, VBA, VBScript, VB.Net, Java, TurboPascal, C. I also like SmallTalk, Prolog, Miranda, Python but I don't use it much.


----------



## souljahsu (Jan 7, 2011)

C, Python
Might be learning some C++.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 7, 2011)

The only languages I have progressed to a worthwhile level with are HTML, CSS, Javascript, and Python. (@Joey: HTML IS a programming language, whether you like it or not. Just sayin'.) I also have a rudimentary knowledge of syntax and basic commands of PHP, C++, Visual Basic, Basic, and also some extremely high level, platform specific scripting languages and whatnot. (Such as Rubikode for Pokemon Advance hacking xD.)

I use references such as the internet A LOT, because until recent days with python, I did not program much at all, thus I am prone to forgetting things.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 7, 2011)

Innocence said:


> @Joey: HTML IS a programming language, whether you like it or not. Just sayin'.


 
Nope. It's a markup language.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's a markup language, anyone who codes web design knows this.


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 7, 2011)

Me and Meep Game Maker B)


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 8, 2011)

Innocence said:


> (@Joey: HTML IS a programming language, whether you like it or not. Just sayin'.)


Show me a program written in HTML.



fatboyxpc said:


> I'm not sure, somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't C++ just C except it supports object oriented programming?


Classes and inheritance are a major feature that was added to C++ (it was originall called "C with Classes"), but there are others e.g. templates, STL, and operator overloading.

From a practical point of view, C (excluding some C99 features) is almost a subset of C++. If you're writing C, it typically takes very little effort to make sure it's also valid C++ and has identical semantics.

Also, Boost is great.



Michiel van der Blonk said:


> Miranda


Haskell


----------



## Innocence (Jan 8, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Nope. It's a markup language.


 
I hate to get into semantics, but I DID look up a dictionary before I said that, what do you think I am?



> A programming language is an artificial language designed to express computations that can be performed by a machine, particularly a computer. ...



Reduced to its simplest form, a computer expresses EVERYTHING via computations. Therefore, HTML is technically a programming language, as it is used to express computations, by aiding the web browser to display a web page.


----------



## joey (Jan 8, 2011)

What computations can HTML do?


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 8, 2011)

So JPG is a programming language, because if you view a JPG file the computer must do some computations? And English must be a programming language, too, because opening a .txt file requires some computations.



Innocence said:


> I hate to get into semantics, but I DID look up a dictionary before I said that, what do you think I am?


An idiot.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 8, 2011)

Johannes91 said:


> Show me a program written in HTML.


Closest thing I can think of, and possibly the closest thing there is: conditional IE statements.

```
<!--[if lt IE 7]>
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="dont/you/love/ie/7.css" type="text/css" />
<![endif]--> 
<!--[if lte IE 6]>  
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="dont/you/love/ie/6.css" type="text/css" />
<![endif]-->
```


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't know why this even needs to be discussed. HTML stands for hyper-text markup language. 

Regardless of the obvious answer within the question, markup languages' sole purpose is to provide the end user with nice looking text. Even if it is a procedural markup language it still isn't a programming language.


----------



## peterbone (Jan 11, 2011)

I used to program a lot in Delphi, now more C++. I like Matlab for doing research type things. I made a popular freeware program called Pivot Stickfigure Animator.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 11, 2011)

peterbone said:


> I made a popular freeware program called Pivot Stickfigure Animator.


 
Oh, nice. Thanks for making me lose a few weeks of my life while I was in middle school


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 11, 2011)

DrRacket =D


----------



## Edward (Jan 11, 2011)

peterbone said:


> I used to program a lot in Delphi, now more C++. I like Matlab for doing research type things. I made a popular freeware program called Pivot Stickfigure Animator.


 
I used to obsess over this program ;-; Thank you

The internet is smaller than I thought :T


----------



## Owen (Jan 11, 2011)

peterbone said:


> I used to program a lot in Delphi, now more C++. I like Matlab for doing research type things. I made a popular freeware program called Pivot Stickfigure Animator.


 
Really?

Haha, I used to use that all the time!


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jan 11, 2011)

Michiel van der Blonk said:


> JavaScript is my favorite, and then PHP, VBA, VBScript, VB.Net, Java, TurboPascal, C. I also like SmallTalk, Prolog, Miranda, Python but I don't use it much.



Sure you have enough languages there?


----------



## peterbone (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought some of you may have used it. I'm happy you all liked it. My favourite programming project was actually my Rubik's simulator though because it was the most challenging but the result is very simple and intuitive. My software is here http://pbone.it-mate.co.uk/software.htm


----------



## tim (Jan 11, 2011)

Ruby.


----------

